# 2 Ryanair flights - back through security



## Dicette (22 Nov 2007)

I'm planning to fly Cork-Dublin with Ryanair and then on to another European airport with Ryanair.

If I complete online check in for both flights, do I need to exit arrivals in Dublin and re-enter through security to get my departing flight.

If I don't re-enter through security - how will this be apparent from my self-printed boarding pass.

Thanks.


----------



## bacchus (22 Nov 2007)

Dicette said:


> If I complete online check in for both flights, do I need to exit arrivals in Dublin and re-enter through security to get my departing flight.



I think all Ryanair flights are operated from the "temporary portacabin terminal" (which is 10/15min walk away from security checks!!!).
So, you should not even have to leave the terminal/block. Your connection flight may be just few meters away from where your Cork arrival gate is.
Have a safe trip.


----------



## Guest120 (22 Nov 2007)

Dicette said:


> If I complete online check in for both flights, do I need to exit arrivals in Dublin and re-enter through security to get my departing flight.


You can remain airside.




bacchus said:


> I think all Ryanair flights are operated from the "temporary portacabin terminal" (which is 10/15min walk away from security checks!!!).


Slow walker?


----------



## DublinTexas (22 Nov 2007)

Even if you are unlucky enough to be forced out of the arriving area because due to a miracle your RyanAir flights lands on a different gate where you have to leave the fact that are you connecting and have an onward boarding pass allows you to use the “fast track/domestic” channel. Just show your Cork-Dublin and onward boarding pass to the Security staff guarding the “fast track” channel.


----------



## Guest120 (22 Nov 2007)

DublinTexas said:


> Even if you are unlucky enough to be forced out of the arriving area because due to a miracle your RyanAir flights lands on a different gate where you have to leave the fact that are you connecting and have an onward boarding pass allows you to use the “fast track/domestic” channel. Just show your Cork-Dublin and onward boarding pass to the Security staff guarding the “fast track” channel.



How will their ORK -> DUB boarding pass (which will be expired by the time they land in DUB) be accepted by Dublin Airport security for a Dublin ->  Non Domestic flight. Plain and simply it won't.


----------



## bacchus (22 Nov 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> Slow walker?



May be we are not talking about the same Pier...

I don't even know if this zone as a Pier letter like the others (Pier A, B, C)... DAA seems to be so ashame of it that it is not even mentionned on their [broken link removed] as far as i can see.

How long does it take you to walk (no running) from main security checks to the infinite end of the portacabin corridor?


----------



## DublinTexas (22 Nov 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> How will their ORK -> DUB boarding pass (which will be expired by the time they land in DUB) be accepted by Dublin Airport security for a Dublin -> Non Domestic flight. Plain and simply it won't.


 
The "Fast Track" channel is open to 


Business/First Class Passengers
Domestic Passengers
Connecting Passengers with an onward boarding pass
The DAA has done this as at present if you for example arrive at Pier C or B you have no way to go to your connecting gate directly, you are forced to go out and requeue for security. So to make it easier for connecting passengers you can use the Fast Track Channel. 

I have done that a couple of times and had no problem with it, sometimes the airport search unit officer had to check his memory but the rules are that you are allowed if you have an onward boarding pass and are connecting through Dublin.

Now maybe a Ryanair boarding pass might not qualify because there is no connection with them but in principle.

The "Fast Track" is located on the left side of the normal security lane on the right side of the terminal building.


----------



## bacchus (22 Nov 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> How will their ORK -> DUB boarding pass (which will be expired by the time they land in DUB) be accepted by Dublin Airport security for a Dublin ->  Non Domestic flight. Plain and simply it won't.



I understand that the OP has got 2 boarding passes.

I actually wonder now if the Ryanair domestic flights are operated from "Ryanair" Pier (portacabin one).. Never done it.


----------



## Guest120 (22 Nov 2007)

DublinTexas said:


> Now maybe a Ryanair boarding pass might not qualify because there is no connection with them but in principle.


Indeed they are two seperate bookings not classified as onward journey, obviously up to the opinion of the person at the time. 

A lot of the time it's quite easy to skip through that lane regardless of the criteria.


----------



## Dicette (22 Nov 2007)

Just to confirm - I have flown Cork to Dublin with Ryanair before and yes you do end up in the Pier located somewhere near to Co. Meath.

My main concern is that I might be caught out somehow if I don't go back out through security.

I haven't booked my flights yet - to save myself taking precious time off work I want to get a flight from Cork that lands in Dublin at 17.55, my next flight departs at 18.45. The alternative is to take a flight from Cork at approx 14.30.


----------



## Guest120 (22 Nov 2007)

bacchus said:


> How long does it take you to walk (no running) from main security checks to the infinite end of the portacabin corridor?


It's classificed at part of A.
Takes me, and anyone else I've walked it with no longer that 5 minutes. But then people do tend to walk around like headless turkeys once then step inside the terminal building.

When you've got the motivation of a) the bar b) 5 minutes before your flight it's very manageable.


----------



## Paulone (22 Nov 2007)

Are you carrying a bag? Ryanair will not transfer hold luggage through for you so you'll have to go to the carousels at Dublin to get this and I don't think you can go back in to departures from the luggage hall - certainly they won't let you go backwards through any passport check at Dublin.

If you are carrying the bag it should be fine because Ryanair go into the A-gates where arriving and departing passengers mix.


----------



## Guest120 (22 Nov 2007)

Paulone said:


> Will Ryanair's check-in staff at Cork give you a second boarding card?


If you read the post correctly, something which is seems more and more people increasingly don't bother to do, you'd have seen that the OP is going to use the online chekin facility for both flights. You could have saved yourself the time it took to post


----------



## Paulone (22 Nov 2007)

!!!


----------



## bacchus (22 Nov 2007)

LOL..has Paulone reeditted his/her post after Bluetonis comments OR is Bluetonis making up quotes... It's not Friday yet guys...


----------



## Dicette (23 Nov 2007)

I will have a pre-printed boarding pass (online check-in)

I will have hand luggage only.

I will disembark my flight from Cork in the Ryanair portacabin area.

My question is - does anyone see a major flaw with my plan to remain in this area and board my next flight directly here?

I can't see a problem with this - the orginal intent of my post is to see if I'm missing out on something. 

If anyone has done this sucessfully (or unsucessfully) it would be great to know.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (23 Nov 2007)

Provided your flights all go from the same Gate Areas (Pier A and the Pier D / portacabin stuff) then no flaw at all.

Ryanair never use Pier B or Pier C at Dublin Airport... you can't do this there because arrivals and departures are segregated in Pier B and Pier C ... but this is not the case in Pier A / portacabins ... I'm unsure on the new Pier D which is very recently partially open ... but I believe that Arrivals and Departures still mix there so it should be fine.


----------



## Dicette (21 Apr 2008)

To answer my own question - in the new Pier D the only option seems to be to exit and return back through security.

As it happened I decided to drive to Dublin but a friend of my flew from Cork and there was no option but to exit and return through security. He had plenty of time between flights, so this was not a problem.


----------



## Satanta (21 Apr 2008)

Dicette said:


> To answer my own question - in the new Pier D the only option seems to be to exit and return back through security.


I recently had to do this. 

I arrived into Pier D and was flying out from Pier A (to Cork). As you walk from Pier D towards the exit/luggage collection, the walkway towards Pier D (which is also the walkway to Pier A until it branches off) is seperated by glass, so no chance to quickly pop down to Pier A... at least none that I spotted or was obvious.

In saying that, the estimated time of 10 minutes to Pier A is a bit OTT. My flight into Pier D landed at ~8.20 (10 mins early). My flight departed from Pier A at 9.20, boarding started about 9.00. Didn't have any pressure in making it (security was fairly quiet, so might just have been lucky) even with stopping to pick up some "airport goodies" I was waiting around for the boarding to start.


----------



## Dicette (28 Sep 2008)

Again a response to my own original post -we "discovered" a transfer passage in Dublin airport this weekend. 

We flew from Cork to Dublin on Friday - arrived in Pier A, checked the screens there and no sign of our next flight so we resigned ourselves to exiting through Customs as normal and queuing for security and heading on to Pier D.

On our way through the baggage collection area my husband spotted a "Transfer" sign, so we toddled on past baggage carousel 1 and up a stairs - we walked through warren-like corridors (it's clearly sign-posted but it still feels like you might have taken a wrong turn).

This corridor brings you out at the security area - someone checks your boarding card (our pre-printed Ryanair one) and then you go straight through security.

So you do still have to pass through security, but avoid any queues. 

Hope this helps someone else as no one I know (including people who travel through  the airport on a weekly basis) was aware of this transfer passage option. We only had 50 mins between flights - but had plenty of time to spare using this.


----------

